# 40 acres for sale



## a_black (Jun 13, 2008)

I wanted to post our land we have for sale. We need to sale because we had to move for my husband's job. It is 40 acres with a home site, 3 green patches, and a creek that begins on the property. There are water lines run from public water, electricity run, and a septic tank. There are deer, turkey and wild hogs. The property is just north of Monroeville, AL about 5 miles from the Alabama river. We are asking $100,000.
please reply for more info. Thanks.


----------

